# Just messing...



## Bend The Light (Aug 7, 2011)

I was bored, so I started investigating the filters in PS and in Topaz...this is not serious work, of course, but I'd like to hear your thoughts?




American Bald Eagle 5 line by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




vulture lith by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Miladymimi (Aug 8, 2011)

Interesting,  The filter lends the first one a harshness that matches the expression and the second one is eerie in a goth/sci-fi sort of way.  Very creative.  I like it.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 8, 2011)

Miladymimi said:


> Interesting,  The filter lends the first one a harshness that matches the expression and the second one is eerie in a goth/sci-fi sort of way.  Very creative.  I like it.



Thanks. That's what I'd hoped. I like the gothic reference...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2011)

Interesting! I think the flying vulture would have much more impact if a substantial amount of the top space were cropped off, and also just a tiny bit cropped off of the left.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 8, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Interesting! I think the flying vulture would have much more impact if a substantial amount of the top space were cropped off, and also just a tiny bit cropped off of the left.



like this?




vulture lith crop by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## bigbadmike (Aug 10, 2011)

The vulture is creepy! Second crop made a world of difference, good call derrel. The eagle is like a laser etching, very cool. I usually don't go for this much processing but both of them work surprisingly well, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 19, 2011)

The crop on that vulture definitely works better. Looks like some gritty album art for a garage band!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 19, 2011)

definitely love the effect on the vulture, I'd hang that one!


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 21, 2011)

dakkon76 said:


> The crop on that vulture definitely works better. Looks like some gritty album art for a garage band!



Thanks.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 21, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> definitely love the effect on the vulture, I'd hang that one!



Cheers. I might!


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 21, 2011)

bigbadmike said:


> The vulture is creepy! Second crop made a world of difference, good call derrel. The eagle is like a laser etching, very cool. I usually don't go for this much processing but both of them work surprisingly well, thanks for sharing.



Thank you. It's not always my thing either, but worth trying from time-to-time.


----------

